# Dehumidifier attached to furnace



## kerandel (Oct 12, 2010)

Can a dehumidifier be attached to a furnance that can do a three floor home (2500 sq ft/floor)?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

This sounds like a problem that is usually solved with central AC. It may be more worthwhile to deal with the cause of the humidity which may lead to a better solution. Dehumidifiers work well in older basements which tend to collect dampness due to older construction methods. It seems like the rest of the house shouldn't suffer if air circulation and ventilation are adaquate.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, it is called Central Air Conditioning.


----------

